# Woodslicer Resawing Blade



## nwbusa

Well, you sold me!


----------



## matt1970

ok…we need more details and pictures…features…comments on this one…


----------



## Manitario

yep, I agree, best bandsaw blade I've ever used!


----------



## Woodmaster1

I also think is the best blade, cuts like a knife thru butter.


----------



## MShort

Your the second person this month that I have heard that from. I may have to follow the advice. Thanks.


----------



## Kentuk55

That's the best review I've ever seen….. I'm goin to the store


----------



## Oldtool

I bought it, don't regret it. In fact, I'm very pleased with it. I can't attest to its being *the best*, but that's only because I haven't used all the others. However, I agree with the knife through butter description, great blade.


----------



## lab7654

Quick and to the point. Reviews on this blade are usually similar to this one, although with more words. Even so, the more positive testimonials the better.


----------



## LoydMoore

Great blade, great price and excellent customer service. Will not bother trying out any other.


----------



## SPalm

I agree. This changed my BS - I just love it.

No need to write more. Just buy and try.

Steve


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dam im sold im getting one


----------



## PRGDesigns

I have used the others, Olson, etc. I am sold on the Woodslicer Resaw blade. I have used it to split 5/4 Ash Board 7" wide in half w/o a hiccup. I also used it to split 5/4 Walnut 10' wide into 5/16" slices. I use mine in a Jet 18" bandsaw that I pretty much wrote off until I upgraded it with Carter Roller Guides and the Woodslicer Resaw blade. Apologies that my comment was longer than the review.


----------



## blockhead

+1, Steve. I had the Timberwolf resaw blade and thought it couldn't get any better. 
I was wrong. The Woodslicer is just plain awesome.


----------



## Lenny

Thanks for posting this Lew. *SPalm* and *blockhead* are LJ buddies of mine and I respect their opinions. Their endorsement along with yours and others caused me to watch the Highland Woodworking video on these blades. I am convinced to try one.


----------

